# Spotted



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

I wanted to post this as i spotted a very young looking cat (approx 5 - 7 months old) wandering around Tesco Handforth Dean car park (between bramhall and wilmslow).

It was a beautiful full tabby silver/brown, it looked very confused and for the life of me i cant think of any houses close by so would have had to have had a relatively long walk to get there so thinking possibly lost.

I am sure i saw a collar but as i was about to park up and get a closer look it ran off so sorry i cant give any further info


----------

